# Boys of Summer: NCAA Kids



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

http://nbadraft.net/justaminute18.htm


----------



## Arsenal (Jul 18, 2002)

*Morris Almond...*

Justin... does this player have a lot of potential to succeed in college? Any idea on his favorites? I heard he is very interested in ND.

Thanks.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

Funny you should ask. I actually just did an interview with Peegs.com/Indiana Insider this moring regarding Morris and the Hoosiers. 

This is what I told Mike Pegram of their site:

Morris Almond would be a great addition to any program. He understands the game of basketball. If you need interior rebounding, he'll do it. If you need a big three, he'll hit it. And the beautiful thing about his game, is his demeanor. He isn't a showboater. He just does the job. I love that.

Off of the court, he's about as good of a prospect as you'd want. He's great in the classroom. He comes from a good family. That shows in his character.

Most people don't realize that he really shined at McEachern High School in Cobb County, Georgia. Patrick Ewing, Jr., Chris Ellis (Wake Forest), Muhamad Abur-Rahim and several other Division 1 prospects were also in his district/area. Almond, in my opinion, was the best player in the county. He'll now have to fend off his teammate Josh Smith for that honor.

Looking ahead to this year, McEachern should be considered as a contender for a state title. They have a very solid starting five, good bench and a good coach. Things are looking up for him and the McEachern program.

As far as Notre Dame is concerned...I know he has a visit scheduled for Sept. 14th. So yeah, he's very interested. I can see him in the Irish program. Mike Brey knows how to coach and utilize guys like Morris. 

One thing to consider though, ND received a committment from Collin Falls, a 6-4 shooting guard from Illinois, after the Peach Jam. I really, really like Falls. He was actually part of my story but due to a 3500 word story, I had to cut him out of it in order to get down to 2000 words. 

Falls is a great shooter and he too rebounds really well as a guard. If Morris decides to go to South Bend, he'd likely play at the small forward spot their careers progress. 

According to what I gather from Morris' dad, this should be pop's order of schools:

Yale, Indiana, Rice, Notre Dame, Tulane

Morris' list:

tie between Indiana and ND, Rice, Yale and Tulane. 

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*To Justin Young*

Who do u think is a better athlete Eddy Curry or James Lang

James Lang Seems to be the eddy curry of 2003
James Lang
6-11, 305 and counting, senior (Parkway Christian H.S./Birmingham, Ala.)
This Mobile native is a big, big man. But he carries it well. Lang's bigger (thicker, heavier) than he was a year ago, but surprisingly, he's also become more athletic. He's got some explosive power in his game, which resembles (I didn't say "compares to") the raw strength and athleticism of Shaquille O'Neal. Lang possesses excellent hands, thick shoulders, hand strength and if he gets the ball down low in dunking position, watch out! He can really catapult that bulk of his and snap the rim back. It's very difficult to stop someone that big, when they have the power, agility and confidence to do a strong imitation of a Shaq two-handed power dunk.

Lang, while not a gazelle, runs the floor well for his bulk. At the Gibbons Tournament, his conditioning and stamina were impressive. He's carrying a few extra pounds, but he's still just a high school player.

If Lang continues to play like he did at the Gibbons tournament, his stock will rise quickly. He's also got some toughness/meanness about him, which for a post player isn't a bad thing. He works hard and he's still developing. Lang has a pair of excellent mitts and he can score on the low block. He'll be playing with Kenny Harris' Alabama Ice at the adidas Big Time in Las Vegas and he's gonna be at adidas ABCD Camp this weekend in New Jersey.


----------

